# Ghost Mantis Enclosure



## Deathlok (Sep 9, 2015)

My new enclosure for my female ghost!  I used an old protein shake container, cut some holes and hot glued some T-Rex brand lichen sticks I found at petco into place. My ghostie "the Brown Lady" (based on one of the oldest recorded pictures of a ghost.) seems to love it! Any comments, questions, and advice is appreciated!


----------



## Deathlok (Sep 9, 2015)

Please delete this one, I can't figure out how


----------

